# Logitech Webcam gruenes Bild

## JoHo42

Hi Leute,

ich habe eine alte Logitech Webcam USB angeschlossen und den

im Kernel enthaltenden Treiber installiert.

Das Device /dev/video0 wird auch angelegt und ich kann mit dem

mplayer ein Bild erzeugen.

Allerding ist dieses Bild gruen und man kann die Person oder Gegenstaende irgendwie sehen.

Wie bekomme ich ein gutes Bild hin?

Gruss Joerg

----------

